# TCG & Pudo Tel. Number for Enquiries/Complaints



## Hooked (1/12/21)

If you have a problem with TCG/Pudo here's their phone number:

010 2222 300

If it's a Pudo enquiry, ask to be put through to Pudo.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

